# Interview to adjust status



## hanniepops (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi I came over to the USA on a K-1 visa, got married and filed my I-485 and I-765 forms. I have now been invited for an interview and was wondering what to expect in the interview, does anyone have any advice for me?

Thanks


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

take everything they ask for in the interview letter, and provide them with anything they ask for. There probably won't be any questions like "what side of the bed do you sleep on?" unless they smell a rat, but if you have plenty of evidence that you actually are in love, you should be OK.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

How do you prove you are in love? Do they care? If that were a requirement... but I won't go there. Doesn't she really just need to prove they are living together as man and wife and chose to do so for any other reason than obtaining residency for one of the spouses. Could they do anything if one spouse waltzed in and said they got married for money, or because they wanted to have kids and decided to get married to have a family?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Just speaking from my personal experience sponsoring someone for a green card based on marriage, we were required to show evidence that we were really "together" and had a true relationship. So we had to show photos, lease agreements, joint bank accounts, and even get testimonials from two people we knew confirming that we were, indeed, together and in love. 

We subsequently divorced :| but at the time we applied for his adjustment of status, our intentions were pure and I think that's what Immigration wants to see. People marry for lots of different reasons but the USCIS cares that you're not marrying solely for the purposes of committing immigration fraud.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In this case, they're looking for pretty much the same thing, no matter what country you're in. If you got a visa based on being married to a local national, they're most concerned about "proving" that the marriage is "real." Now, depending on your level of cynicism  you can define "real" any way you want.

Main things they are looking for are: how long did you know each other before deciding to get married? Is there any evidence that money changed hands or that the marriage only took place so that you could get your green card?

As Fatbrit usually advises, just have all the documents with you that they ask for, and then answer all questions honestly and succinctly, but don't volunteer any information. Don't answer any questions they didn't ask, trying to second guess what they "really" want to know.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

